# Repeating words...



## Calm (Sep 17, 2004)

Just wondering if it is normal for a (almost 2 and a half) toddler to repeat words or phrases over and over. Like, "What's that, what's that, whats that..." or anything really. She doesn't stutter, just repeats a phrase or word.
And not all the time, just now and again.

Normal? Other kids doing it?

Thanks.


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

Sounds pretty normal to me. Quirky, but normal.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

very normal!!! possibly even a little early for it


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

mind numbing .. but normal.







our 3y/o ds loves to say "daddy did it" over and over and over and over and over... you get the idea.


----------



## Casual Storm (Apr 9, 2003)

my 28 month old says phrases over and over again until we acknowledge them. For example, he'll say "daddy watching cars" over and over again until my dh says "yes I'm watching cars".


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

oh yeah...over and over and over...

reminds me of the annoying song my oldest used to sing...and a warning..don't teach this to your toddler!!!

It's the song that never ends
it goes on and on my friend
some people started singing
not knowing what it was and
they continue singing it forever just because
it's the song that never ends...

repeat into infinity and beyond or until mom has a nervous breakdown!


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes. Repeating words or phrases is very normal for toddlers. Sometimes they even casually repeat parts of words & it does not indicate stuttering.


----------

